
400 Million Downloads For Firefox In Less Than Three Years - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/07/400-million-downloads-for-firefox-in-less-than-three-years/
======
transburgh
Im glad IE has a real competitor. It has finally made Microsoft step it up to
stay feature relevant.

